# Five8 Industries Installation log



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I'll be installing my Five8 Industries coil-overs soon and I'm wondering if there would be anything specific you'd like to see or know about regarding the install.

I'll be doing this by myself with my limited tool, but I'm sure I'll be fine doing so, I already swapped the front struts with another factory set but with lowering springs pre-installed and the rear is easy peasy. 

I'm willing to go as in-depth as my knowledge allows me to show anything. I won't bust out the DSLR, but I can def take good log pictures of anything specific from removal down to install and adjustment.


----------



## taxonly (Nov 23, 2021)

landrystephane92 said:


> Hey guys, I'll be installing my Five8 Industries coil-overs soon and I'm wondering if there would be anything specific you'd like to see or know about regarding the install.
> 
> I'll be doing this by myself with my limited tool, but I'm sure I'll be fine doing so, I already swapped the front struts with another factory set but with lowering springs pre-installed and the rear is easy peasy.
> 
> ...





landrystephane92 said:


> Hey guys, I'll be installing my Five8 Industries coil-overs soon and I'm wondering if there would be anything specific you'd like to see or know about regarding the install.
> 
> I'll be doing this by myself with my limited tool, but I'm sure I'll be fine doing so, I already swapped the front struts with another factory set but with lowering springs pre-installed and the rear is easy peasy.
> 
> ...


Hey man, love to see this. I put my five8's on less than 2 months ago and wrote a full story on the installation on the forum. If you haven't installed them yet I suggest you check it out! Good luck! Can't wait to see it, it will look awesome with this blue you've got Goin on.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

taxonly said:


> Hey man, love to see this. I put my five8's on less than 2 months ago and wrote a full story on the installation on the forum. If you haven't installed them yet I suggest you check it out! Good luck! Can't wait to see it, it will look awesome with this blue you've got Goin on.


I have read it and it will serve me quite well to be honest. I can see which aspect I'll need to dodge and what I'll need to do in order to make it happen!


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

So, so far this is what I've gathered in information

comes with adjustable end links (not specified anywhere on their product listing?)
need to reuse the strut mount from stock struts (not specified either?)
can go really low -4" or more (they told me 1-3" lower than stock is usually what can be acheivable)


----------



## taxonly (Nov 23, 2021)

landrystephane92 said:


> So, so far this is what I've gathered in information
> 
> comes with adjustable end links (not specified anywhere on their product listing?)
> need to reuse the strut mount from stock struts (not specified either?)
> can go really low -4" or more (they told me 1-3" lower than stock is usually what can be acheivable)


you got it! try not to strip your torx bit at the top of the new strut, like I did


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

So, kit contents

2x Rear Adjustable Shock
2x Rear Adjustable Springs
2x Front Adjustable Strut assemblies
2x Adjustable sway bar end links
2x Spring washers?
2x wrenches for adjusting height and locking
License plate frame
2x white vinyl die cut stickers
1x holographic sticker (approx 1"x1")
Warranty card
Preload instructions
Company profile card

Where do these spring washers go? Anyone know?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

landrystephane92 said:


> So, kit contents
> 
> 2x Rear Adjustable Shock
> 2x Rear Adjustable Springs
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. Again, poor instructions included with this kit.

Thanks to Tyler at ZZPerformances video on youtube, I know how to set up the rear now.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

*So to make a brief instruction on how to adjust the rear to the height you want with Five8 Coilovers (no damper adjustement)

Tools needed*

19mm Socket (3/4") (Lug nuts, OEM size)
21mm socket (13/16") (bottom mount shock bolt)
??mm socket (??/??") (shock mount bolts)
??mm socket (??/??") (shock top nut that holds it in the mount)
Ratchet to use the sockets (duh)
Maybe a breaker bar for the bottom shock bolt
Vice or vice grips to hold the shock shaft while you remove the top nut
Torque Wrench
*OEM Torque specs*

Upper shock bolts 100 N·m (74 lb ft)
Lower shock bolt 150 N·m (111 lb ft) + 60°_ (is this TTY?)_
_Doesn't say for the shock upper nut, so I'm assuming it's just tight as it does not see any traction load apart from the spring pre-load, so let's go with a ugga dugga (it's a locking nut so no real worries)_

*Notes : *_I like to do this with the tire installed and lifted to bear the weight of the car to be able to see fitment and makes adjusting easier, imo._

Adjust spring perch it to the lowest setting
Install on the factory mount with a rubber hat for the perch portion _(the spring end already has one and I choose to install the perch at the bottom instead of the top for easier access, don't think it matters)_
With the tire installed, raise it until it's the height you want_ (consider leaving a bit more gap for account for settling of the spring and shock) (Lugs need to be tight, but not torqued, we'll do that later)_
Turn the perch adjustement locking rings until they hold the spring lightly
Add preload by tightening the rings another 3-5mm
Lock in place with the spanners
Mount the top shock mount on the car _(tighten to final spec)_
Turn the shock body until the bottom mounting hole aligns with the suspension arm
Bolt the bottom portion_ (tighten to final spec)_
Lower the car down
Sit on/in the trunk and bouce on it a few times to make it settle a bit
Check wheel gap and fitment to see if it's what you wanted
If you need to readjust, you now know how to do it, repeat step 3 to 12. If it's as you want, torque lug nuts.











Please if there's any adjustements to be made let me know either in terminology or anything.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Reserved for front adjustement instructions

*Tools needed*

19mm Socket (3/4") (Lug nuts, OEM size)
24mm socket (15/16") (top strut nut)
??mm socket (??/??") (Strut mounting bolts)
??mm socket (??/??") (Sway bar end link bolt)
T?? Torx (to hold the strut to unscrew top nut)
T?? Torx (to hold the sway bar end link from turning to remove nut)
Ratchet to use the sockets (duh)
Maybe extensions depending on your ratchet size
Maybe a breaker bar for the bottom shock bolt
Maybe a hammer for stubborn parts
Spring compressors if you're removing the top hat portion to put on your coilovers (which you need, but you can buy new ones for these)
Torque wrench
*OEM Torque specs*

1x Upper strut nut 45 N·m (34 lb ft)
2x Strut mount bolts/nuts (knuckle) 90 N·m (66 lb ft) +60-70 degrees _(is this TTY?)_
2x Sway bar end link nuts 65 N·m (48 lb ft)
_1x No specification for Five8 Industries nut to hold the top strut mount, so let's go with a big ugga dugga (it's a locking nut so no real worries)_

*How to adjust the front to the height you want with Five8 Coilovers (no damper adjustement)*

Remove top strut mount from OEM strut assembly
Loosen pre-load setting ring as much as possible
Install top strut mount on top of the Five8 strut assembly
Tighten the pre-load ring until it touches
Tighten another 3-5mm
Lock with pre-load setting locking ring
_The rest is to come..._


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

So, after seeing someone say that Five8 coil overs are like the Godspeeds sort of, I decided to check the godspeed website and whatdoyouknow, INSTRUCTIONS!



https://godspeedproject.com/media/Instructions_Coilovers_Godspeed_Digital.pdf



It details enough that one could install Five8's with these.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

So I installed the rear this weekend and as expected both sides will need different settings.

For the shock, I put the barrel spacer over the washer which is under the mounting bracket and the nylon lock nut on top. At first I tried the barrel spacer on top and there's not enough clearance.

Last picture is final height with both sides done.


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

landrystephane92 said:


> So I installed the rear this weekend and as expected both sides will need different settings.
> 
> For the shock, I put the barrel spacer over the washer which is under the mounting bracket and the nylon lock nut on top. At first I tried the barrel spacer on top and there's not enough clearance.
> 
> ...


I’m looking to buy these as well. Now that they are installed what’s your opinion? Likes/dislikes?


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

jjsimmers said:


> I’m looking to buy these as well. Now that they are installed what’s your opinion? Likes/dislikes?


I've finished installing the rear, they're easy to install if you have the tools and can figure it out from the lack of instructions. They don't tell you anywhere there's adjustable sway bar end links, so I end up buying them but having to return them.

So far it's as expected from a set of non-adjustable dampening coilover kit, very firm. If you want to adjust your dampening, go with the riaction kit instead.

I like the price point and build quality. Also, as I said, they're easy to install if you have the right tools. With an impact and a bit of planning, you can easily do this in 4-5 hours total. It took me a total of 3 hours to do the back. It took me much longer than I was expecting because my 3/8" drive ratchet died on me and my only 13/16 (or 21mm) socket was 3/8" drive, so I couldn't get the bolt from the bottom of the shock out. I had ordered ratchet drive adapters and these arrived about an hour into starting, so things went relatively smoothly after, one of my most time consuming parts was taking out the drivers side shock bolt, I literally had to use my breaker bar the entire time, there was a bit of rust in the threads (I wish my impact wasn't broken!).

Total you have 5 lugs to remove for the wheel (19mm), 1 lower shock bolt (21mm or 13/16"), 2 upper shock mount bolts (18mm) and upper shock nut (15mm IIRC).


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

So, I messed up a tiny bit, nothing major, but my bad none the less. 

On the passenger side I put lowest setting on the perch and shortest shock and its fine, but on the driver's side I put the shock just a tiny bit longer (2.5 threads) while the spring at least a good 3/4 inch shorter so it ended up putting much more preload instead of balancing out, which in turn made the drivers side lower. So much that it rubbed this morning a bit. 

PS, I can't wait for warmer weather to restore the whole under body.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

So I got new strut top mounts for the front to mount on the coil overs yesterday. I should be installing the front this week if weather permits!


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally got my new top strut mounts, front set is almost ready! I'm going to mount the adjustable sway bars then I can install them on the car!


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Everything set and done, I'm now letting it rub in the wheel wells a bit to see where I need to trim the inner fenders!

Alignment planned for next week or the one after.


----------



## taxonly (Nov 23, 2021)

landrystephane92 said:


> Everything set and done, I'm now letting it rub in the wheel wells a bit to see where I need to trim the inner fenders!
> 
> Alignment planned for next week or the one after.
> 
> ...


looks good man, but that seems to be a concerning amount of rust? any odd noises?


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

taxonly said:


> looks good man, but that seems to be a concerning amount of rust? any odd noises?


Nope, everything is good!

My car does indeed have a lot of rusted parts and to be honest, I'm not sure why it's so much worst that others, but I'm not too stressed about it all, what ever is too rusted I swap out!


----------

